# Fuji Roubaix Pro 2004 How much $$



## _bill_ (May 6, 2005)

I test rode a Fuji Roubaix Pro 2004 left over. It has the 853 Frame and the dealer wanted $1200 for it . I think this is a little high because the 2005 model has a retail of $1269 at the Fuji web site. the 2005 pro is an aluminuim frame instead of 853 . The dealer didn't have the 2005 model so I couldn't compare the ride .
Has anyone compared the 2004 and 2005 Pro Models ?
The Pro 2004 doesn't have pedals and is 18 speeds.
Should I wait for the 2005 Pro to come in ?
I hate to wait to long and miss out on the 2004.

Any advice is appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

_bill_ said:


> I test rode a Fuji Roubaix Pro 2004 left over. It has the 853 Frame and the dealer wanted $1200 for it . I think this is a little high because the 2005 model has a retail of $1269 at the Fuji web site. the 2005 pro is an aluminuim frame instead of 853 . The dealer didn't have the 2005 model so I couldn't compare the ride .
> Has anyone compared the 2004 and 2005 Pro Models ?
> The Pro 2004 doesn't have pedals and is 18 speeds.
> Should I wait for the 2005 Pro to come in ?
> ...


Are you sure it's an '04? I thought '04 was an Xfusion alum frame. It might be older than the dealer is letting on. Doesn't sound like he's offering a discount.


----------



## _bill_ (May 6, 2005)

He told me it's an 04 but it may be older. The color of the bike is white and red and doesn't have pedals. I called the LBS today and offered him $1050.00 (US) for the bike and he said no way and wanted me to come in and work out a price halfway . I'm going to keep looking .

Thanks
_bill_


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

*Not the Pro*



AlexCad5 said:


> Are you sure it's an '04? I thought '04 was an Xfusion alum frame. It might be older than the dealer is letting on. Doesn't sound like he's offering a discount.


The Roubaix Pro was a 853 frame in 2004. The Roubaix was the Al bike. 

And the Pro retailed for $1550 vs the Roubaix at $1260.

If he was willing to work out a deal under 2K for the 2004 Roubaix Pro I'd jump on it.


----------



## _bill_ (May 6, 2005)

I live in the United States when I said I offered him $1050 and he wanted $1200. 
What is a fair price in US dollars?
Thanks
_bill_


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

Basically Bicycles, a small friendly shop in NW Mass, shows it on their Web site for $1095, so I'd say that you're in the ballpark..

http://basicallybicycles.com/site/showitem.cfm?Specials=1&searchtype=Specials&Catalog=39

If it's a good shop and they'll do a complete fitting for you, I wouldn't quibble over the "halfway" price if it was me.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

_bill_ said:


> I live in the United States when I said I offered him $1050 and he wanted $1200.
> What is a fair price in US dollars?
> Thanks
> _bill_


Sorry 'bout the confusion Bill. I live in the US as well (even though NYC seems less and less like the rest of the US every day, but that's an arguement for PO, not here). I just made a simple mistake. I meant if he's willing to make a deal under 1200 then go for it. Don't forget that you're also going to be getting a fitting and service for a while (if not for life, depends on the shop). I'd say go for it if it fits you and you like the ride of 853 (and really who doesn't?).


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I bought an 03 Marseille for $1049 new in 03.


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 2, 2003)

*I bought a new '04 Roubaix two weeks ago*

I bought it from Bikes Direct right off of the show room floor. I paid $859 for it.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Mine must have been more because it is 853 steel and Ultegra.


----------

